# 6 string guitar replica blackmachine



## osama (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi, sorry for my English (i live in Russia). 
I want to show you what I do in my spare time (my real profession - home builder).
I have 3 years of doing repairs guitars and recently started making guitars.
Well let's begin?

I decided to make a guitar for metal. Basis for design took blackmachine.
Drawing made from photo.






Specification:
Body - korina with bookmatched curly maple top, thickness 36 mm, finish - top blackburst, bottom natural. Top with white ABS binding.
Neck - laminated wenge/maple/wenge/maple/wenge, headstock laminate veneer walnut, fingerboard purpleheart. Fretwire - sintoms 3 mm. Neck with white ABS binding.
Furniture - locking tuners sperzel, bridge hipshot hardtail, dunlop straplock.
Pickup - EMG 89 + 81TW 

Cut the MDF templates.





Outlines on the body.





Glued neck blank.





Glued headstok.










Headstok almost ready.





Glued veneer on headstok, and binding.










Routing trussrod slot and glued fingerboard.





Truing the fingerboard radius.





Binding neck.





Carving neck.










Preparing body for gluing.










And glued.


----------



## osama (Nov 27, 2010)

Routing and carved body










Glued top.















Binding top.





And cut pearl ... Crabcore style






Today it's all. To be continue ...


----------



## Hallic (Nov 27, 2010)

O my spacebunnieS!

looks briljants. love the crab inlay, binding etc!


----------



## youshy (Nov 27, 2010)

Looking forward for more pics!


----------



## airpanos (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeahhh man you rock! I don't like the shape of that head but your work seems too professional!
keep on!


----------



## Kripa (Nov 27, 2010)

dude, when u r finished with that, plz make me one !!! its awesome!!! (waiting for more pics)


----------



## thesimo (Nov 27, 2010)

looks cool 

crab is definitely the most unusual inlay ever


----------



## nascir3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello man,

dou you have the real size plan of tamplete ?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 8, 2011)

shit yeah this is looking awesome man


----------



## Jontain (Jun 8, 2011)

some good work going on in here!

Keep it up man, also love the crab inlay!


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 8, 2011)

Love Blackmachine type of headstock, best decision!

Looks like very good work what you're doing, keep it up!


----------



## CD1221 (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome skills there, the binding on the headstock looks really clean. Nice work.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 8, 2011)

Any updates on this? Looks awesome!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 8, 2011)

The inlay looks cool at least.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jun 8, 2011)

You might have found a new career!


----------



## penguin_316 (Jun 8, 2011)

I've made 4 guitars to date, really expensive hobby but very very rewarding. I had a blackmachine clone that I had to scrap once near completion. I had a router bit just out of the router and maul where my pickup cavity would be. /facepalm It was a neckthough though so it was ruined lol.

Anyway, nice detail on those bindings. Looks great.


----------



## Nimgoble (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks fantastic. Any updates?


----------



## LewieR (Jun 9, 2011)

Seriously Looks fantastic. : )


----------



## osama (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi guys. Thanks for your feedback!
It's link on my drawing BM: Deposit Files
More pics add later, through two or three days.


----------



## 3amsleep (Jun 11, 2011)

im loving that beautiful neck!, the wenge, the clear maple, that beautiful purpleheart... im in love


----------



## Solodini (Jun 11, 2011)

This guitar should have baby guitars with the chambered nautilus inlay Daemoness.


----------



## iamrichlol (Jun 12, 2011)

sweet dude, look forward to seeing it finished


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice ! Mr. very good in every aspect


----------



## demonx (Jun 13, 2011)

Looking good so far.

Nice timber selection for the neck!


----------



## theo (Jun 13, 2011)

That looks fantastic, can't wait for more pictures


----------



## osama (Jun 14, 2011)

Upd 
First NC coat & routing holes for pickups, neck.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 14, 2011)

that looks clean as man, cant wait to see how this comes along


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 14, 2011)

Those cavities are magnificent.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow. This is looking great!


----------



## Kroaton (Aug 3, 2012)

Any more news on this?


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Aug 3, 2012)

I NEED MOAARRR!!!!!!!


----------



## imgarrett (Apr 30, 2013)

holy shit that routing is clean.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Apr 30, 2013)

Might need to start building on your spare time, some Sso guys would for sure make.some purchases


----------



## Gregori (May 1, 2013)

Ok, it's been over 2 years. I wanna see the finished guitar.


----------



## Zai (Nov 20, 2014)

It's been 3 years when will this be done


----------



## Berserker (Nov 21, 2014)

Considering the guy's last post on this forum was over three years ago it's probably safe to assume you won't get a response.


----------



## jeremyb (Nov 26, 2014)

He was killed in a raid on his compound.


----------



## isispelican (Nov 26, 2014)

he was searching for the secret chambering spots but the illuminatti got him


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 27, 2014)

jeremyb said:


> He was killed in a raid on his compound.


----------

